# kompozer (help)



## buiskit (May 27, 2009)

This is my situation. I am using kompozer to upload pages to a hosted apache server. I am running IE-8.
I type a few words of text and insert an ad from google adsense and publish. I get "done with errors on page" when I validate it list 41 errors in the html code. Only one of them has to do with the adsense ad. The rest are changes that kompozer made. My adsense ad wont show up at all. I get "invalid character" "show_ads.js". I dont change the html code at all. What can I do?


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

Make sure you paste the entire adsense code, paste it in a different div to see if it is working.


----------



## buiskit (May 27, 2009)

I've been trying that for days. Thnx


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

Try to make a seperate page and see if the adsense unit works or not. Can you provide link to the faulty page?


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

If the adsense unit is not working it means the code is wrong, inserted wrongly, your browser doesn't support javascripts (far possibilty) or you are inserting the adsense unit in the visual mode of kompozer (which is also a very far possibility).


----------



## buiskit (May 27, 2009)

How do I tell if my browser supports javascript or not? Are you saying I should insert the code in the source mode? Thnx


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know much about kompozer but I do know that if enter adsense codes in the visual mode it will be displayed as normal text.


----------



## buiskit (May 27, 2009)

I've entered it in every way that I can I still get nothing. When I paste the code I get the script tag like I'm supposed to but I always get an error on the page. Komposer changes the code somehow. Give me a few minutes then go to http://www.radiostampede.com double click the yellow triangle at the bottom of the page. See if you know what it means. Thnx


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, tag errors
<head><meta
content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
http-equiv="content-type"><title>radiostampede.com</title>

What is this? Completely wrong you inserting <> signs html codes and not the tags

<http-equiv="" content-type="">

the above nesting of tag is in right format.

I just got to see this error for now, since your are uploading the page.


----------



## buiskit (May 27, 2009)

I am inserting the html code just as its given to me. No modification, no changes. But after I do, then validate, I get errors, even where they weren't before. I can publish a line of just text, no errors. Then ad the html code, and get errors even in the text that I published the first time with no errors.


----------

